# Apartment question: No residenza.



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

What does it mean when an apartment is advertised "No residenza"? I presume this to mean that it isn't to be used as a residence, but what?

:hippie: :hippie: :hippie:


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

It means the landlord doesn't want you to use it for your legal residence. Usually.

At some point you'll need to go to the town hall and register in that town. To do that you need a legal residence.

That basically means you need to be in one of the A class properties. I don't remember the classes but they go from A1 to I think A7. A3/A4 are more normal properties. A1 might be historic or stately homes. I want to say A7 is also a luxury property but it doesn't matter.

Some people have C class properties (commercial) They can be quite nice and people have been known to rent them for apartments. But you shouldn't get residence at one. The landlord might mean this.

But most likely it's a normal A class and the landlord doesn't want you to get residence. Evictions etc are tougher if the person has residence. If you don't have residence you can't argue you'll be out on the street. You'll have a legal residence some place else.

Did the ad list what sort of contract?


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Also, sometimes landlords will say "no residenza" specifically because they do not want to have to register the lease (perhaps, not even sign a lease) as a way to avoid having to report the rental income and pay taxes on it.

I might consider such a rental for short term - say two or three months - but most definitely not longer than that.


----------

